# WIth the Z50 is the EOS-M line in trouble?



## canonnews (Oct 10, 2019)

A little self-serving but I don't think CR would mind that much .. we watched the release of the Z50 last night and watched the reviews of it today, while it was positive, it wasn't overwhelming.

The question is.. is the EF-M or EOS-M line ******* now that Nikon released the Z50 and Canon has no APS-C on the RF mount?

We take a look at it here:

https://www.canonnews.com/the-nikon-z50-is-out-is-canon-eos-m-*******


----------



## AlanF (Oct 10, 2019)

The answer is No! And I don't have to go to your site for information to answer it.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 10, 2019)

Betteridge's law of headlines


> This story is a great demonstration of my maxim that any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word "no." The reason why journalists use that style of headline is that they know the story is probably bullshit, and don’t actually have the sources and facts to back it up, but still want to run it.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 10, 2019)

AlanF said:


> The answer is No! And I don't have to go to your site for information to answer it.


True. Just to save you the click, lots of internet space to say it’s up to the market. Also the author needs to learn how to size pictures properly for a mobile site.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Oct 10, 2019)

Only if Canon wants it to be. IMHO it's all about the lenses. Most EOS-M buyers probably only ever want two or three lenses - wide/short tele zoom, mid-range tele, and perhaps a fast prime (if they understand DOF). Many will opt for just one wide range zoom. They don't typically want big/heavy lenses sized for FF sensors nor do they want each lens to cost more than the body. CIPA statistics always show that there are only 1.6 or 1.7 lenses manufactured for each body produced.


----------



## Jethro (Oct 11, 2019)

The Z50 seems to be so underwhelming that even the DP Review crew are comparing it unfavourably to the latest EOS M models ...


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 11, 2019)

EOS M will still outsell this new Z camera by at least 2:1.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Oct 11, 2019)

Especially after seeing the lens roadmap, the M will do just fine.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 11, 2019)

EOS-M is selling well for a few years. Canon is leading in terms of market share. Nikon Z50 just came out, and has no crop lenses (unless adapted).

Why the f**k would the EOS-M line be *******? Are the EOS-M so fickle & rich they will all switch brands at the drop of a hat, just because... ehhh... ahhh.. why, exactly?


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 11, 2019)

Antono Refa said:


> EOS-M is selling well for a few years. Canon is leading in terms of market share. Nikon Z50 just came out, and has no crop lenses (unless adapted).
> 
> Why the f**k would the EOS-M line be *******? Are the EOS-M so fickle & rich they will all switch brands at the drop of a hat, just because... ehhh... ahhh.. why, exactly?



Playing devils advocate here: because Nikon now has crop and FF models with the exact same mount. On RF and M you can only share EF lenses which requires adapters for both.

Personally, I only use two non-EFM lenses on my M, the MP-E65mm and EF-S 60mm. The bulk of the pictures on my M are taken with the EF-M 32mm.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 11, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Playing devils advocate here: because Nikon now has crop and FF models with the exact same mount. On RF and M you can only share EF lenses which requires adapters for both.



This is a plus, I don't see it as large enough to doom the EOS-M line, as...

1. EOS-M is already entrenched, all the more so by the time crop Z lenses actually come out.

2. EOS-M sells for size, so I don't see owners switching brands en masse so they could one day upgrade to FF.

3. My bet is if Nikon Z crops sells well, and probably even if it doesn't, Canon will come bring release RF crop cameras.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 11, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Playing devils advocate here: because Nikon now has crop and FF models with the exact same mount. On RF and M you can only share EF lenses which requires adapters for both.



This is an attractive value proposition for the "advanced amateur" market segment. But it is a non-issue to a majority of M users who just want something compact and are not concerned about "upgrading" to bulky and expensive FF hardware.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 11, 2019)

I actually read the article. He answered his own question, though not in so many words: No.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 14, 2019)

I have the M-series cameras for their size and ability to adapt my EF glass. In time, if I end up upgrading lenses to the RF mount, then I will probably have to reconsider the idea myself.

Honestly, the only advantage I see with the Z50 is that it shares its mount with the full-frame line. This is great for users that want to buy lenses and upgrade over time. The camera itself and the lens roadmap is not special. Canon at least has the advantage of being a totally compact system with great features. That appeals to a lot of people out there, but not necessarily the users that see it as a professional stepping stone.

**This is a pretty far-fetched idea, but there are adapters that make FD lenses work on Canon DSLRs using a lens inside to correct for the backfocus discrepancy. Maybe...JUST MAYBE there could be something similar done with high-quality glass. The only way this would work is if Canon were the ones doing it and not a third party.**


----------



## Snzkgb (Oct 15, 2019)

Z50 looks like a more professional looking tool than any EOS M camera ever made.
But, really, the only DX lenses they've got are f/6.3 zooms? lol.


----------

